# Carpenter Bees



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I thought it had been discussed here before but couldn't find it. I have seen a ton of carpenter bees this year, or at least the houses that had them were infested in a big way. I usually let them know to call an exterminator but would like to give them a better answer or at least help educate them a bit. 

Have you run across this much? Micky?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpenter_bee


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.twincreeksloghomes.com/detail.aspx?ID=169


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is some info.

http://www.ca.uky.edu/entomology/entfacts/ef611.asp

I have found you can also treat (soak the wood) with a good insecticide before painting or staining (let insecticde dry before painting). Seal up the bore holes. Usually you will not hear the buzzing sound when you come back to paint. The bees either die or move on...


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

:clap: _Xylocopa virginica_

_Ok, will a fresh coat of paint stop them? I usually see them behind the fascia - how are they treated and should they be treated before the paint job? How could I use this as a sales tool or do I just call an exterminator?_


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> :clap: _Xylocopa virginica_
> 
> _Ok, will a fresh coat of paint stop them? I usually see them behind the fascia - how are they treated and should they be treated before the paint job? How could I use this as a sales tool or do I just call an exterminator?_



If a customer ask them if they want to call their exterminator.

However I carry with me.. _Ortho Home Defense Max. _Follow my post above.
Let the product dry on the area where the bee are entering or boring in.
I did this one a house this past weekend. Completed my prep, and painted today. No sight of the bees.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Some of you know that 1/2 of my business is pest control the other half being home improvement.

Carpenter bees bore holes to lay their eggs, this is a protected area where larva came grow. they will not drill through stained or painted wood, however its awful difficult to paint the back side of the fascia(once its installed) so this is often the way they get into painted wood. Carpenter bees return to the same area repeatedly because they leave pheromones in the bore holes there is no way to remove the pheromones. The only options for the homeowners is to allow us to

1. remove, paint the back and replace current trim boards
or
2. remove current boards and replace with a vinyl composite.


ive been doing quite a few of #2 both for the bees and because it never rots. This adds a good amount of revenue as well.

Even as a PCO(pest control operator) i never offer any type of chemical treatment for these bees because it doesn't work and therefore waste of money and time. Also be careful when you spray ANY insecticide(even if it was bought at home depot) at a residence other than your own. The department of agriculture and EPA is very strict on Commercial Chemical applications and a violation can cost you up to $25,000.00.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Homey

Is fascia the most susceptible or is all exterior trim and siding equally as likely to be affected?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I did a Painters Breakfast with a rep from this company. It is an a natural additive that repels carpenter bees, and I am told by the local lumber yard that it works extremely well. We use to carry a tennis racket in the truck to wack-em. 

http://www.logfinish.com/store/nbs-30.php


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Fascia is probably #1, they don't like ply so soffits are usually not too bad, but they also like the underside of deck rails and pergolas.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, we all know I'm not the brightest bulb on the pooch, so forgive me when I ask, what is the difference between a carpenter bee and a bumble bee?

I've seen things that look like bumble bees gnawing away at one of my out buildings. How can one tell the difference by sight?

-Bill


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Carpenter bees resemble bumble bees, but the upper surface of their abdomen is bare and shiny black; bumble bees have a hairy abdomen with at least some yellow markings. 








​ 
Despite their similar appearance, the nesting habits of the two types of bees are quite different. Bumble bees usually nest in the ground whereas carpenter bees tunnel into wood to lay their eggs. Bare, unpainted or weathered softwoods are preferred, especially redwood, cedar, cypress and pine. Painted or pressure-treated wood is much less susceptible to attack. Common nesting sites include eaves, window trim, facia boards, siding, wooden shakes, decks and outdoor furniture.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks HP, next time I'll see if one of the little bustards has hair on its tummy. and if it don't, I'll whack 'im.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

NACE said:


> I did a Painters Breakfast with a rep from this company. It is an a natural additive that repels carpenter bees, and I am told by the local lumber yard that it works extremely well. We use to carry a tennis racket in the truck to wack-em.
> 
> [URL="http://www.logfinish.com/store/nbs-30.php"]http://www.logfinish.com/store/nbs-30.php[/URL]


 
I am always leary of putting in additives as I'm afraid how it might react to the coating or voiding any warranties. 

On a second not they recommend spraying WD-40 until it runs out and after filling/covering with caulk :blink: How is the caulk going to stick to wood soaked in WD-40?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Fascia is probably #1, they don't like ply so soffits are usually not too bad, but they also like the underside of deck rails and pergolas.


 
Micky,

I washed a couple of houses with the trim wrapped with a major infestation in the fascia. The home owner said he was told by the exterminator that there was nothing that could be done until after the "season" was finished. I am assuming he meant spring. The home was going up on the market so this was probably the termite vendor. Was he selling him snake oil or what? And, once the trim is wrapped, is the only solution for the home owner to replace the wood and rewrap?

I'll start referring exterminating questions/clients to your other half.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> Micky,
> 
> I washed a couple of houses with the trim wrapped with a major infestation in the fascia. The home owner said he was told by the exterminator that there was nothing that could be done until after the "season" was finished. I am assuming he meant spring. The home was going up on the market so this was probably the termite vendor. Was he selling him snake oil or what? And, once the trim is wrapped, is the only solution for the home owner to replace the wood and rewrap?
> 
> I'll start referring exterminating questions/clients to your other half.


the 'season' would be spring through early fall -temps above 70. Technically on a real estate transaction carpenter bee's would be classified as a wood destroying organism and would have to be treated just like if there were termites on the property. This is to satisfy the lender. It takes quite an infestation for me to make that call on a report, but some will. We have restricted products that can deter the bee's but cost is relatively high and effect is not a given. So I usually recommend replacing affected areas. 

It surprises me that they had found a way behind the wrap. 
When you say infested do you mean they had actually found a way into the wrap or that they were flying around the house in that area?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

They were going behind the fascia where the wrap does not cover. You could see "droppings" every couple of feet along the fascia (or Rake board) that was on the vinyl.


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

I did a house not too long ago and must say that these little bastards are disgusting! They **** in streams and leave a yellowish brown spray all over the walls in which they are breeding in. Not to mention that I got stung by one of them and it did not hurt initially, but the day after it itched like a SOB!!!!!!!
If I ever get another job where these are a factor, I'm going to have to work something out with the owner to get them removed.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

How about this to get rid of those pesky bees?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

tonyg,,,,ive only seen 2 pileated woddpeckers in my life,,,,,and one of them was mounted,,lol


----------



## nuevopintor (Nov 23, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> I thought it had been discussed here before but couldn't find it. I have seen a ton of carpenter bees this year, or at least the houses that had them were infested in a big way. I usually let them know to call an exterminator but would like to give them a better answer or at least help educate them a bit.
> 
> Have you run across this much? Micky?


yeah! Carpenter bees called so because they drill almost half an inch holes into the wood causing severe damage in a short span of time. These bees don’t eat wood but only bore holes to make their way inside and dwell.


----------

